# Hubby got his dream job..



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

That is it. Cue Carly Simon "Let the Rivers Run". Yeah. :smthumbup::smthumbup::smthumbup::


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Exotic dancer?

You're good with that?

Congratulations. Takes a tremendous amount of stress off the table I'm sure.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Deejo said:


> Exotic dancer?


I tried it for awhile - until they started throwing rolls of pennies at me. Sure the tips were still good...but painful...


*Congrats Brennan - to you and your family!!!*


Are you going to help him with costumes and song choice?


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Ha ha guys. Thank you for your well wishes. He is over the moon and so am I.
I have cancelled his "surprise" 40th birthday and we are going to Vegas for a weekend instead. He has never been. He is long overdue for some fun!


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Brennan said:


> Ha ha guys. Thank you for your well wishes. He is over the moon and so am I.
> I have cancelled his "surprise" 40th birthday and we are going to Vegas for a weekend instead. He has never been. He is long overdue for some fun!


That's really awesome!

So, you guys staying put, or will you have to relocate?


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Staying put. 
Okay, so maybe I should amend the "dream job" part. Playboy photographer would probably be his dream job but that would involve relocation and probably some serious lay off worries in the very distant future. 

And NG owes me a new keyboard with his visual of rolls of change.

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

You sir are a very very man!


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Brennan said:


> You sir are a very very man!


Think you are missing an adjective?

After dancing, I'm usually a very "bruised" man!


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Oh wow, a fat finger typo. I will call you sire now and say you are a very very funny man.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Thanks - and congrats again. Hopefully that takes some of the pressure off of things.


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

NICE! Congrats to the both of you!


----------

